# Euphyllia (Hammer) Amputee/Graft Inquiry.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Long Story Short:

I managed to injure a section of Hammer Coral moving it several days ago. This particular section has since detached from the actual skeleton leaving the flesh including the 'mouth' detached from the skeleton and for a lack of better words - free floating being held together by a strand of flesh to the mother colony.

The oddity: from previous experience this particular injury results in the injured section/flesh becoming necrotic and dying fairly quickly. However; in this case; it seems to be 'hanging' on literally and figuratively. The flesh still seems to be alive and actually pulsing with the rest of the colony.

I'm not under the allusion that the detached section will survive. I'm fully prepared that at some point it will whither and die. However I can't help but wonder how long it will take....and perhaps....will it survive?

Instinctively; from experience I would simply amputate the section before the necrosis spreads or becomes something worse like Brown Jelly Disease. However in light of the fact that it has been several days I'm at a crossroads with my choices in course of action (in order of my instinctive preference):

1.) Isolate the coral and let nature take its course.

2.) Amputate to reduce risk of infecting mother colony and surrounding colonies.

3.) Perform some sort of therapeutic dip (ie. Coral Revive, Iodide, Iodine)

4.) Amputate and attempt to graft. On to what? How?


The chunk of flesh seems solid and appears to have just simply been 'scooped' or cleanly detached from the skeleton. There aren't the usual brown necrotic strands or jelly associated with a severe injury visible which is odd. The mouth seems to be intact and still keeping its colouration (see picture with Red Circle highlight). For the time being; I'm confident the rest of the colony will survive without any foreseen issues.

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Did it happen during a water change ? I've done that before :/

Regarding the tissue, years ago I'd have said its toast and eventually over a few days or weeks it will dissolve away into nothing. 

BUT - 7 months ago my elegant separated itself from skeleton. Found it floating around the base of the overflow. I had make a few containers for mushroom clippings and tossed the flesh into it.... Still kicking, expands and contracts daily. Responds to lights and likes to be fed. It almost appears to be trying to grow a new skeleton.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

That's encouraging to know. I think I will take the "Wait and See" approach. Amputating, or even dipping in a solution might stress it out more. On this occasion; the damage didn't occur during a water change. I was moving items around to make room for other pieces (sad, I know - never satisifed).

A few years ago...I would have wrote off the entire colony  . Now.....it appears I'm fairly proficient at NOT killing things  . I haven't had an unexplained death in a while now. 

Thanks for the input.


----------

